# Getting a friend for Rose! *Picture update!*



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes...Since your all horrible enablers!! And shes rather lonely by herself, we are getting a Jacobs wether tomorrow.
poor girl has been terrified of me ever since I took her wool off, (Any clue how I can change that?) though at least she is pleased with the new bedding and the bigger pen.





So, I will be posting pictures either tomorrow or sunday.
This herd I have actually done research on and know the health and actually the background on them. Very healthy and very sound animals, bred primarily for there wool and wool type so im very excited about that.
Were not sure if we will be keeping him forever, as we plan on getting two other ewes that we have been planning for since December.
So, depending on his temperament and our finances we will see.
I cant wait to post pictures!


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 15, 2013)

Don't go to visit her with the shears in your hands,   , No really have you tried treats, we use vanilla waffer cookies, you might have to put some in a feed bowl for a few days first, but sooner or later she will be eating them out of your hands.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 15, 2013)

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Don't go to visit her with the shears in your hands,   , No really have you tried treats, we use vanilla waffer cookies, you might have to put some in a feed bowl for a few days first, but sooner or later she will be eating them out of your hands.


Haha now that I dont, and wont, do! 
Once I have her she sniffs at me and just sits in my arms, but catching her is like life or a death throw down... 
Can any kind of cracker work? we have quite a few boxs of different kinds.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 15, 2013)

Well mine like saltines also, but I only use them if I am out of vanilla waffers, and we don't run out to often. But you can try them, like I said it may take a few days in the bowl, but once you see them disappearing all the time then try in your hands.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 15, 2013)

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Well mine like saltines also, but I only use them if I am out of vanilla waffers, and we don't run out to often. But you can try them, like I said it may take a few days in the bowl, but once you see them disappearing all the time then try in your hands.


Ok, ill try  But if they dont work ill go find the vanilla wafers for her. Im sure she wont mind some spoiling!


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 15, 2013)

Maybe she is just embarrased because she is NAKED,   , A sheep with morals huh , oh good luck with the new addition and yes need pictures.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 15, 2013)

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Maybe she is just embarrased because she is NAKED,   , A sheep with morals huh , oh good luck with the new addition and yes need pictures.


Awe, shes just embarrassed!!! My poor little lamb...
I'll make sure to post lots of pictures for you guys


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok, say hello to Mist.
Blame the road, it got really misty on the way back home so we found it ironic.
Anyway, here he is!




His color and horns are incorrect, but since he's going to be a wether the breeder only let us pick from the wether worthy stock  I dont blame him at all, he had some VERY nice animals there.




Rose is not so sure about him, she keeps stomping her hoof at him and hes stomped right back. They headbutted once, and so far that appears to be it. I found a single lice bug so i treated him anyway expecting to find more. The breeder almost didnt show me him because he got some hay stuck in his eye and he didnt think I would want him due to it being a little irritated, but he was the most unique out of all of them. So now I have some eye cream for him just in case he will need it, and i'll be keeping an eye on it from this point on ^^ I love him!




All things considering hes not that bad. Though it was so funny when he stomped at hubby in his crate, it made my poor Adam jump back so fast I thought he was going to run away  He's not used to rams, just bucks, and Mist apparently was not used to people actually springing back from him because it started him just as much 




So, now hopefully he will have a friendly temperament and not turn into a turd...If he stays friendly we MIGHT be able to keep him as long as I can convince hubby. I must admit, I love his fleece. Its a light silver, brown, and white under the wool.  




Rose, is still not to sure shes understanding whats going on, but appears to be happy with her friend.

I hope you all enjoyed the pictures! Sorry there were not more but he was not 100% keen on moving from his spot.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm glad Rose has a friend now   I'm sure he'll be just fine and in a few days the two of them should be best buddys.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Feb 16, 2013)

What a cool little guy! I love the variation in Jacob sheep. As his horns grow they'll probably twirl around each other if they end up like some other sheep I've seen with similar horns. I'm sure he'll settle in and make himself at home in no time.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh that's so great! I love him! I hope Rose does too.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 16, 2013)

Roving Jacobs said:
			
		

> What a cool little guy! I love the variation in Jacob sheep. As his horns grow they'll probably twirl around each other if they end up like some other sheep I've seen with similar horns. I'm sure he'll settle in and make himself at home in no time.


Oh wow that should be very interesting!  I love the funky horns!!
Im sure he will settle right at home as soon as he realizes what the grain treat is haha


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 16, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Oh that's so great! I love him! I hope Rose does too.


Isn't he just adorable?  I think shes getting used to him, right now there sleeping in seperate corners, but hopefully that will chnage.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 16, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I'm glad Rose has a friend now   I'm sure he'll be just fine and in a few days the two of them should be best buddys.


Yes! no more escape attempts hopefully while the two of them now stay in there quarantine.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 16, 2013)

So how old is he? He is cute!!!! Don'y you just love that face.

I love my goats but there is something about sheep!

I am amazed they stay in there..   Gwenn and Lil'Seh jump up when they see us coming  yeah, I know..we are working on it. But they are so small, it's cute. 

How are the pups with them?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 16, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> So how old is he? He is cute!!!! Don'y you just love that face.
> 
> I love my goats but there is something about sheep!
> 
> ...


He was born during summer, so hes just like Rosie, not even a yearling. 
I know! The goats are a bit more personable, but I just LOVE my sheep.  
I know right? They have behaved quite well and dont jump out. 
They are doing alright with the pups, Rosie was raised and born around LGD's so shes fine. Mist on the other hand is nervous around them, but over all seems ok.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 18, 2013)

Rose got a friend so happy for her, You will need more vinilla wafers now, and you now have another sheep to practice your shearing skills on.  she will be sleeping next to him in no time, if for no other reason, just to keep warm, he has a coat and she don't


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 18, 2013)

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Rose got a friend so happy for her, You will need more vinilla wafers now, and you now have another sheep to practice your shearing skills on.  she will be sleeping next to him in no time, if for no other reason, just to keep warm, he has a coat and she don't


I actually have some rosemary wheat crackers I have been giving her. And so far shes been jumping up to me to get them! 
Though catching her is still a life or death struggle >_>
And yes, he gets castrated this this Thursday so his happy days are about to get cut short >_> Then he will be happy again!


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 18, 2013)

Thursday, I can't remember how old Rose was, are they of breeding age????????, I thought he was already weathered


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 18, 2013)

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Thursday, I can't remember how old Rose was, are they of breeding age????????, I thought he was already weathered


Shes around 10 months and hes 6 so there will be no breeding. Well, ok they can still breed, but he seems to have not reached that moment of "Im a boy!" 
So were getting him done before he realizes whats going on.
And I probably should have worded my post a bit better  my bad! We got a wether worthy ram and brought him home to be a wether XD


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 18, 2013)

OK, but I would mark my calendar to check her in about 140 days to make sure she doesn't have milk bags , They can both breed at this age so just keep an eye on that calander...... You may have more shearing practice before you know it.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 18, 2013)

Shelly May said:
			
		

> OK, but I would mark my calendar to check her in about 140 days to make sure she doesn't have milk bags , They can both breed at this age so just keep an eye on that calander...... You may have more shearing practice before you know it.


Oh i hope not!
>_>
Well, the calendar is marked! Hopefully I wont have lambs until we actually want them!
But if we do it will be one hell of an adventure!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Mist is officially a wether! and he hates life right now...


----------



## TeamChaos (Mar 5, 2013)

What an adorable pair!


----------

